# استفسار بخصوص فريون المكيفات



## ابو فارس المكي (21 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخواني المهندسين كم يسرني الإنضمام لمنتداكم الأكثر من رائع

ولدي تساؤل بما أننا في فترة الصيف عن مشاكل المكيفات

1-كم الفترة الزمنية التي يجب بعدها اعادة تعبئة الفريون؟

2-هل يتسبب نفاد الفريون في صوت في الكمبروسر

3-ما هو أفضل نوع فريون وهل هناك مشكلة قد يسببها الفريون الصيني كما هو الحال بالنسبة للسيارات​


----------



## على محمد مرسى (21 يونيو 2008)

الاخ العزيز ابو فارس طول الجهاز التكييف يعمل جيدا وكفاءة لا يحتاج الى اعادة شحن مرة ثانية بنزبة الى الفريون الافضل دائما الفريون الانجليزى الان على كفاءة عالية وللة اعلم


----------



## جنرال تك (21 يونيو 2008)

اخي الفاضل ابو فارس كما ذكر زميلنا المهندس علي محمد طول الجهاز التكييف يعمل جيدا وكفاءة لا يحتاج الى اعادة شحن مرة ثانية يعني مفيش عمر افتراضي للفريون 
اما بخصوص انواع الفريون اذا لم يتوافر ماركة هارب الانجليزية الصنع فعليك بماركة تبرا جاز الهولنديه فهي جيده
ولا تستخدم الفريون الصيني


----------



## طلال شعبان (22 يونيو 2008)

أخى الفاضل
كما ذكر الاخوة لا يتم استبدال غاز الفريون حيث يتم زيادة الشحنة او اعادة الشحن فى حالة وجود تسرب او تلف الضاغظ . و يفضل استخدام الغازات ذات منشاه جيد.


----------



## ابو فارس المكي (22 يونيو 2008)

على محمد مرسى قال:


> الاخ العزيز ابو فارس طول الجهاز التكييف يعمل جيدا وكفاءة لا يحتاج الى اعادة شحن مرة ثانية بنزبة الى الفريون الافضل دائما الفريون الانجليزى الان على كفاءة عالية وللة اعلم


 



جنرال تك قال:


> اخي الفاضل ابو فارس كما ذكر زميلنا المهندس علي محمد طول الجهاز التكييف يعمل جيدا وكفاءة لا يحتاج الى اعادة شحن مرة ثانية يعني مفيش عمر افتراضي للفريون
> اما بخصوص انواع الفريون اذا لم يتوافر ماركة هارب الانجليزية الصنع فعليك بماركة تبرا جاز الهولنديه فهي جيده
> ولا تستخدم الفريون الصيني


 



طلال شعبان قال:


> أخى الفاضل
> كما ذكر الاخوة لا يتم استبدال غاز الفريون حيث يتم زيادة الشحنة او اعادة الشحن فى حالة وجود تسرب او تلف الضاغظ . و يفضل استخدام الغازات ذات منشاه جيد.


 
الله يعطيكم العافية على الردود بس ما أدري ايش رأيكم بالفريون الهندي لأن المتوفر حالياً صيني وهندي


----------



## طلال شعبان (24 يونيو 2008)

أخى العزيز
غاز الفريون الذى يتم توريدة من الصين عند استخدامة لا تتم عملية التبادل الحرارى حسب التصميم ،حيث المنظومة لا تعمل بالكفاءة التصممية وذلك لوجود رطوبة بالغاز. و لا توجد عندى اى معلومة عن الغاز الهندى.


----------



## ظفر فؤاد حسن (13 نوفمبر 2009)

thank you very much it is useful notes


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (15 نوفمبر 2009)

اخوتى الاعزاء 
جزاكم الله خيرا 0000000000 بالنسبه للفريون الهندى أفضل قليلا من الصينى ولكنه لا يرقى لمستوى الانجليزى 
او الهولندى


----------



## المهندس عمر عزيز (3 يناير 2010)

شكراً اخي الكريم علي هذا الموضوع الجميل وعلي الطرح الرائع
اما بعد ...
هذا موقع يوضح انواع الفريونات و غازات اخري كثيرة
علي هذا الرابط 
http://www.rizkbrothers.com/Arabic/...yb2R1Y3Rz&for=MTg=&main=0&sub=0&pro=18&lan=Ar
وشكراً مرة اخري


----------



## مستريورك (3 يناير 2010)

الا خوة الاعزاء

فعلا الفريون الصيني لا يفضل لانة مليء بالهواء ولا يصلح لتعبئة المكيف به

الفريون الهندي ممتاز

وكذلك فريون كرفت


----------



## رياض الهيتي (3 يناير 2010)

إضافه الى ماذكره الإخوه حول عدم الحاجه الى إعادة الشحن إلا في حالة وجود تسريب وأنواع الفريون الجيد فإن نقص الفريون في منظومة التبريد بالعكس يؤدي الى هدوء الضاغط وليس حدوث صوت فيه والغاز الصيني يؤدي الى حدوث صوت لكونه فريون غير نقي يؤدي الى تحميل الضاغط أكثر من طاقته بسبب إرتفاع ضغوط المنظومه.. وشكراً


----------



## safyyy (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جنرال تك قال:


> اخي الفاضل ابو فارس كما ذكر زميلنا المهندس علي محمد طول الجهاز التكييف يعمل جيدا وكفاءة لا يحتاج الى اعادة شحن مرة ثانية يعني مفيش عمر افتراضي للفريون
> اما بخصوص انواع الفريون اذا لم يتوافر ماركة هارب الانجليزية الصنع فعليك بماركة تبرا جاز الهولنديه فهي جيده
> ولا تستخدم الفريون الصيني


 
لو امكن تدلنى على حد بيشحن بالفريون الانجليزى . و لو امكن فى الاسكندريه كمان


----------



## yusuf almaktry (15 سبتمبر 2010)

تقريباً أخواني المهندسين قالو مايكفي لكن أضيف على ما قالوا .....بالنسبة لصوت الضاغط فلا يتغير صوت الضاغط مطلقاً عند نفاذ الفريون ولكن سحبيته للتيار ستنخفض حسب نسبة النفاذ....أما بالنسبة للفريون الصيني !! أنا من المجربين لهذه الفريونات ووقعت بمشاكل كثيرة مع الزبائن بسبب قلة التأثير التبريدي الذي ينتجه وأضيفلك شيء...أنا قمت وأشتريت أحد الفريونات الصينه على أساس وكما هو مكتوب على الاسطوانة انه فريونR-134aوقلت بجرب أتأكد منه عن طريق جهاز أختبار الفريونات هل تصدق ان الفريون طلع 100% فريون R-12 وحاولنا بأسطوانه أخرى لنفس الفريون وطلع 78% (R-12) و 22%(R-22) ...اترك الحكم لك


----------

